
They're losing ground, but Islamic State still has social media as a weapon - Mz
http://www.latimes.com/world/middleeast/la-fg-isis-online-20170502-story.html
======
I_am_neo
Freedom of speech belongs even to enemies, which out such we have deprived
them of even humanity as a sovereign right to think, but saying that I should
add...

Down with idealogical tyrannical extremism! Of all counts and colors

